# Pup chewing up the vinyl siding! Any suggestions



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Our 12 week old lab pup is chewing up the vinyl siding on the house and my wife isn't very impressed. She must have forgot when our 8 yo lab was a pup and everything she chewed up. She has toys...to mess with, but apparently they aren't as much fun as the siding. Is there anything that is safe to spray on the siding that may deter her from wanting to chew on it? Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks. Dan


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Grannick's Bitter Apple Spray has worked well for me.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Puppies should be contained when they can't be watched like a hawk. 
They can get into more destructive habits than you can imagine if left to their own devices.
In this case, if the pup swallows the wrong piece of vinyl it will mean surgery to remove blockage. Wife won't be impressed with that shock to the budget either.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Brick veneer


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Put pup in kennel or fenced area away from siding, or don't leave pup outside alone, or teach pup to leave it alone (good luck with pup that age), or fence off siding. We have fenced yards around two sides of our house, with cedar siding. We put wire fencing over it as high as the dogs can reach, including the steps and decking, so nothing gets chewed.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

And when pup turns to digging, beware if you have any buried utilities.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

jax said:


> Our 12 week old lab pup is chewing up the vinyl siding on the house and my wife isn't very impressed. She must have forgot when our 8 yo lab was a pup and everything she chewed up. She has toys...to mess with, but apparently they aren't as much fun as the siding. Is there anything that is safe to spray on the siding that may deter her from wanting to chew on it? Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks. Dan



In my opinin, the best way to avoid this is to not allow pup access to the siding when unsupervised. When pup is supervised and starts to mess with the siding, tug the rope or lead, tell her "no" and give her an acceptable chew toy on which she can focus . Repeat as needed.

Frustrating isn't it? I just screwed a masonite panel over the top of a sunroom door since a 6 month old puppy is allowed access unsupervised when I'm at work. (a battle with my family that I am not winning) He's chewed the screen and the grating and was using the sunroom as his special privvy. 

We have marks on trees, gas grills, deck lumber, etc in our "dog yard" all from various puppies finding their own self-made chew toys.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Its hard to keep yer wits about you and be A RESPONSIBLE pet owner.

I am really happy with my pups response to "here" after I collar conditioned her...
The other night, I let her out to do her thing before bed..
I was standing in the kitchen eatin cinnamon rolls that Mrs Gooser had hid from me, when I decided pup had had enough time to get the job done.. I Gave the "here" command,, as I was stuffin down the last bit of the treasure I had found.

Flinch came flyin through the closed screen Patio door, like it wasnt even there ,with a 6 inch long half eatin cucumber she had been robbin from the garden..
Happy as a clam....

I guess the apple dont fall far from the tree..


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Puppies what a freaking PITA!  Unsupervised time = chewed up stuff that shouldn't be chewed. Options have been provided above by other RTFers....I believe in kenneling when you can't keep an eye on the puppy, plus puppy proofing your yard. Good luck.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Mooser,

Who got in more trouble, you for the cinnamon roll or Flinch for the cucumber?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

PamK said:


> Mooser,
> 
> Who got in more trouble, you for the cinnamon roll or Flinch for the cucumber?


well... no way she could have counted the cucumbers on the vine


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

PamK said:


> Mooser,
> 
> Who got in more trouble, you for the cinnamon roll or Flinch for the cucumber?




Diabetics aint spose to have cinnamon rolls with sugary icing over the top.

I got in deep dodo... I tried to explain that I was resposible, and licked the icing off the top first!;0 

Mrs Gooser was perty mad.. She told me that the dog has learned "stupid" perty well from her owner..
I believe she meant I taught the dog her stupidness...... I think...

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Musta been a sight!

Me standin there in my undies, with a empty pan that held cinnamon rolls,,, Flinch displayin a VERY solid mouth, holdin a half eatin cucumber,,, and a Gapin hole in the screen door...

Gooser


----------



## whiskey river (Aug 2, 2012)

Bitter apple spray worked wonders for when my pups was chewing on the siding near our front door.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Let the pup smell some vinegar; he won't like it. Then put some vinegar on the vinyl siding. He'll stay away.


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

Gooser, LMAO thanks for making my day, I thought I was the only one would caught caught doing stuff like that.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Musta been a sight!
> 
> Me standin there in my undies, with a empty pan that held cinnamon rolls,,, Flinch displayin a VERY solid mouth, holdin a half eatin cucumber,,, and a Gapin hole in the screen door...
> 
> Gooser


Big mistake on your part for not having a doggy door in your sliding screen door....best $40 I spent and then had my hubby install it 

OP do not leave a 12 week old pup unsupervised...Bitter Apple on the siding and anything else you don't want eaten.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Musta been a sight!
> 
> Me standin there in my undies, with a empty pan that held cinnamon rolls,,, Flinch displayin a VERY solid mouth, holdin a half eatin cucumber,,, and a Gapin hole in the screen door...
> 
> Gooser


Now wouldn't that make a pic to add to Gooser's RTF photo album!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> In my opinin, the best way to avoid this is to not allow pup access to the siding when unsupervised. When pup is supervised and starts to mess with the siding, tug the rope or lead, tell her "no" and give her an acceptable chew toy on which she can focus . Repeat as needed.
> 
> QUOTE]
> This is the one and only answer, I want them to change the habit of chewing on things other than what I give them. IMO bitter apple just forces them to chew on something else.
> ...


----------

